# eglConfig not initialized



## oisis (May 29, 2012)

Hi,
I have a problem AOKP, after new build, full sync 20/07/2012 i cannot run AOKP ROM. Untill Build-40 everything was ok. I'm using the same BLOBs and configs like before so shouldn't be fault of that. The biggest porblem now is:

```
D/libEGL  (  129): loaded /system/lib/egl/libGLES_android.so<br />
E/libEGL(129): load_driver(/system/lib/egl/libEGL_adreno200.so): Cannot load library: reloc_library[1314]: 129 cannot locate 'os_strlcpy'...<br />
```
and:

```
E/libEGL  (1079): load_driver(/system/lib/egl/libEGL_adreno200.so): Cannot load library: reloc_library[1314]: 130 cannot locate 'os_strlcpy'...<br />
D/AndroidRuntime(1079): Shutting down VM<br />
W/dalvikvm(1079): threadid=1: thread exiting with uncaught exception (group=0x40a411f8)<br />
E/AndroidRuntime(1079): FATAL EXCEPTION: main<br />
E/AndroidRuntime( 1079): java.lang.RuntimeException: eglConfig not initialized<br />
E/AndroidRuntime( 1079): at android.view.HardwareRenderer$GlRenderer.initializeEgl(HardwareRenderer.java:583)<br />
E/AndroidRuntime( 1079): at android.view.HardwareRenderer$GlRenderer.initialize(HardwareRenderer.java:519)<br />
E/AndroidRuntime( 1079): at android.view.ViewRootImpl.performTraversals(ViewRootImpl.java:1300<br />
E/AndroidRuntime( 1079): at android.view.ViewRootImpl.handleMessage(ViewRootImpl.java:2442)<br />
E/AndroidRuntime( 1079): at android.os.Handler.dispatchMessage(Handler.java:99)<br />
E/AndroidRuntime( 1079): at android.os.Looper.loop(Looper.java:137)<br />
E/AndroidRuntime( 1079): at android.app.ActivityThread.main(ActivityThread.java:4575)<br />
E/AndroidRuntime( 1079): at java.lang.reflect.Method.invokeNative(Native Method)<br />
E/AndroidRuntime( 1079): at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Method.java:511)<br />
E/AndroidRuntime( 1079): at com.android.internal.os.ZygoteInit$MethodAndArgsCaller.run(ZygoteInit.java:786)<br />
E/AndroidRuntime( 1079): at com.android.internal.os.ZygoteInit.main(ZygoteInit.java:553)<br />
E/AndroidRuntime( 1079): at dalvik.system.NativeStart.main(Native Method)
```
so it is problem with GPU Adreno 205 drivers, can be wrong. Full logcat attached.


----------



## oisis (May 29, 2012)

Fixed. I mixed Adreno drivers. If somebody will have the same problem just download this and swap all files from zip with blobs file.


----------

